# Post Count



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok.. I know some of you are wondering what happened to your posts.. *raises hand*  

I went on a house cleaning spree today- ridding  alot of old mundane  out of the archives.. I had no idea it would reset all of our post count.. I apologize and you can flog me if you like.. 

Otherwise.  get your post count back up by hitting the real Forums. the ones  pertaining to Martial Arts.. 

Sounds like a challenge to me 

Again.. don't hurt me too bad please~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

...Tess...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Chad.. just what I needed..........


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2003)

I just had lunch..I think i do need an enema...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Ender
> *I just had lunch..I think i do need an enema... *



too much information...


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 26, 2003)

My p0st c0unt 0wns j00 all anywayz! 


Although I did have 3000 that I worked hard for......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2003)

Thats ok..I've seen where someone lost 4000 outta 5000 posts on a different forum when they cleaned out their offtopic area. LOL


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My p0st c0unt 0wns j00 all anywayz!
> *



d0n7 g37 xc173d, gr4$$h0pp3r....




btw, thanks for clearing that up, Tess....i got more cumfuzzled than i normally am!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 26, 2003)

I lost five posts and got demoted to a lesser belt, but I suppose that is easy enough to remedy....  Just do five more and I'll get my new belt back...



- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

What else do I have but time.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm used to it here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm used to it here. *



You get treated fine here.:shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 26, 2003)

I lost something along the lines of 100 or so and dropped from 2nd to 1st black.  Oh, well.  It's not like I had to sweat/bleed to earn the rank here.  Now, if that were in the dojo I might have another reaction.  Any way,  just another excuse to run the kids off of the puter so I can get back on here and get my post count back up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

yeah I lost over 1500.. and honestly had no idea that would happen as I didn't delete the threads.. just moved them .. there were some pretty controversial matters that  I didn't  think should be available for bringing back to life.  
*sighs.. *

goes to my room without my supper*

oh already ate and I'm not ready for bed just yet *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey I'm the one that's needing a hug here.. all these Martial artist's mad at me


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I'm the one that's needing a hug here.. all these Martial artist's mad at me  *



Not if Seig is around!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh Tess, here is my (((((((((HUG))))))))))


And with this post, I finally got my belt back!



- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Oh Tess, here is my (((((((((HUG))))))))))
> 
> 
> ...




awww thanks Ceicei~!!! *hugs Back*  But  Uhh.. the posts only count if they are out in the Main forum..  and I didn't have anything to do with that.. errrr. .well maybe kinda sorta but but.. oh Bother ~!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=162476#post162476

Remember, posting to up one's post count is against our rules (though things are more relaxed in The Locker Room). That is why the posts don't count in The Urusai Bar & Grill--post away there!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2003)

Also, some of the threads will be back, and counts will go back up.  We're just weeding thru em at the moment.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I'm the one that's needing a hug here.. all these Martial artist's mad at me  *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I'm the one that's needing a hug here.. all these Martial artist's mad at me  *



Aw,
Lots of _hugs_  for Tess.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _



*feeling all better now


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aw,
> Lots of hugs  for Tess. *



awww thanks Jason  *big hugs back*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok.. I know some of you are wondering what happened to your posts.. *raises hand*
> 
> I went on a house cleaning spree today- ridding  alot of old mundane  out of the archives.. I had no idea it would reset all of our post count.. I apologize and you can flog me if you like..
> ...




Tess,

Delete all my post counts in the Locker Room! Not, I care 

This just means I have to continue to post 

Thanks for all the good work, I know I have appriciated yours and Nightingale's  Improvements

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

*G* Thanks Rich~!!  I appreciate the good words~!! 

I feel the same about the post count.. I could care less.. now if I could figure out how to get rid of the belt thingydo by my avatar.... I checked options but it didn't work for me


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Go to "My Account" (top of page), then Edit Profile. You need to change *Custom User Text:* to change the belt.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Other fora are having similar issues. See:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21765


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

You all hugged her, now get yer hands off of her.  We all lost posts.  Get to work pumping up the arts fora, we've let the mindless arguers take over there.  We need to take back the board and make sure we stay the best damned board out there!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Go to "My Account" (top of page), then Edit Profile. You need to change Custom User Text: to change the belt.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



Thanks Jeff.. I tried that and think I hit the reset button.. but nothing happened~!!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Other fora are having similar issues. See:
> http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21765 *


Um Arni,
Why do we keep sending our people to E-Budo?  
Seriously, do we really want our people to go over there and start in?  I mean look at the havoc Kimpainintheass wreaked while he was here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

*proudly shows off my Queen of Pain sign 

Uses my old belt to tie up E-budo and sends it to the bottom of the ocean


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Um Arni,
> Why do we keep sending our people to E-Budo?
> Seriously, do we really want our people to go over there and start in?*



Like Arnold Schwarzenegger, They'll be baaaack!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks Jeff.. I tried that and think I hit the reset button.. but nothing happened~!!! *



Reset gets you back to the standard display. It's a little misleading the way it's set up--type in what you want, then do _not_ hit the reset button. Instead hit the Submit Modifications button at the bottom of the screen.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *. . . now get yer hands off of her.  . . .*




Animal?

Animal ?!?

Why Sir! I resemble that remark !


:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Animal?
> 
> Animal ?!?
> ...



Hey now, I've been called worse than that before.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Animal?
> 
> Animal ?!?
> ...


I've heard that:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey now, I've been called worse than that before.:rofl: *


haven't we all?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *haven't we all? *



I think Castillo called me worse than that.


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 30, 2003)

I was wondering what happed to the post counts. :shrug: 

The computer can be your friend just RTFM

And be careful not to put your eye out with it


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *I was wondering what happed to the post counts. :shrug:
> 
> The computer can be your friend just RTFM
> ...



*Denies all *G*


----------

